# Did I just see my fursona? Or was it a picture?



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

I was pondering my fursona a few minutes ago.. Due to fursuit thoughts and such.. And I was thinking about how to make a fursuit's clothes and stuff... Then it kind of flashed in my mind... I can't pick between cat nor dog.. Nor anything xD.. I'm told I beg attention like a puppy but I am affectionate like a cat. Not helpful 

Anyways. I was thinking about the clothes I'd use most likely: Plaid hat, http://www.hats.com/images/products/1_248759_FS_BLK.JPG that style mostly, maybe a bit more tilt to it So instead of it being Like this - on top.. More of a < (Remove the bottom slant) Anyways. And possibly a tie of some plaid or striped type.. Some shorts... Most likely plaid. And chuck taylor style shoes. http://www.payless.com/images/490x490/048010_4_490x490.jpg Like that.

So.. I was thinking and suddenly a furry flashed in my head. Plaid hat, sweater vest and stylish shirt http://tinyurl.com/ks8hhc style but the undershirt would be pure white as well as the sweater vest being a sea green... and he had plaid pants http://www.splendicity.com/sheknowsbest/files/2008/05/quiksilver-plaid-shorts-1.jpg like those with shoes like the ones above. He was a gray cat with white tipped ears and a white muzzle.. White paws.. White tip on the tail.. I just don't really know.. I tried to cling onto the imagine in my mind and semidraw it to keep it in thought.. I manage to somewhat keep the idea. :3
He also had a tie like this: http://images.marketworks.com/hi/76/75938/536_a.jpg :3
I don't know :|
I feel cat like in nature but I also feel very puppy like ;~;


----------



## D Void (Jun 24, 2009)

Have you considered a hybrid?
Maybe a cat dog thing?

I think the clothes should represent you as a person.


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

D Void said:


> Have you considered a hybrid?
> Maybe a cat dog thing?
> 
> I think the clothes should represent you as a person.



Those are the kind of clothes I _long_ to wear. I'm in $5-$10 T-shirts and $10 pants due to the attempt to save money xD


----------



## D Void (Jun 24, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Those are the kind of clothes I _long_ to wear. I'm in $5-$10 T-shirts and $10 pants due to the attempt to save money xD


 
Haha I am cheap as a point of expression.
I like cheep clothes because I hate designer stuff.


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

D Void said:


> Haha I am cheap as a point of expression.
> I like cheep clothes because I hate designer stuff.



But seriously.. How do I get to find my fursona?  I keep changing D:


----------



## D Void (Jun 24, 2009)

I honestly can't say,
I found mine the moment I doodled it.
Mines a Punk Bear, I saw him and thought he felt right.
Then I joined FAF. You just will know it suits you. 
What is the most prodominant parts to your personaliity?


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

D Void said:


> I honestly can't say,
> I found mine the moment I doodled it.
> Mines a Punk Bear, I saw him and thought he felt right.
> Then I joined FAF. You just will know it suits you.
> What is the most prodominant parts to your personaliity?



Being fickle xD And full of luuuurve... Sometimes a loner.. Other times a group craver... Very easily emotional.. Tad bit violent on nonliving objects.. I bite alot o.o.. I love lounging around.. I have an amazing confidence in me that can only be brought out by force.. I'm timid when not confident. I know that I have ears that can perk/twitch xD And they stand upright like a cat or dog's... I feel that .. I eye everything.. I'm very curious.. I am either over detailed or under detailed... I rattle on and on xD
I Love attention that is natural attention.
I am VERY full of stage fright when it comes to doing something on command.
When I lose my sense of human I become bold and playful. I share what I own with everyone to the point it almost hurts... I can be very negative if something breaks my happy... But I can also radiate happiness :3
I'm slightly (Haha) hyperactive.. Normally when hyped up I am just abounding with energy to the point I've been held down ._.
I am a runner when I actually start running.. (I ran 2 miles straight without stopping cause it was fun )
My energy is instantaneous and I'm a very creative thinker. 
I love to play with toys and pounce.. But I also love to chew on things and I'm loyal to anyone who gives me love.. But if you stop giving me love.. I sort of stop responding o.o Unless you give me more love xD
I absolutely completely love to learn. ^_^

Edit: I think I have more to say if you want


----------



## D Void (Jun 24, 2009)

You seem to have aspects more of a cat than a canine to be honest.
Yes there aspects which resmeble that of dogs, but those ones also 
overlap with feline creatures.

But that is my view.

Spill more if ya like i can think more


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

D Void said:


> You seem to have aspects more of a cat than a canine to be honest.
> Yes there aspects which resmeble that of dogs, but those ones also
> overlap with feline creatures.
> 
> ...



What do you mean overlap? >.>


----------



## D Void (Jun 24, 2009)

Well aspects that are found in both canines and felines.
Like the loyalty, the instantaniouse energy,violence toward innanimate objects etc.


----------



## D Void (Jun 24, 2009)

I must go now, but I will try get on later for further discussion.
Or message me on Xbox as I'll likly be on at one point.


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

D Void said:


> I must go now, but I will try get on later for further discussion.
> Or message me on Xbox as I'll likly be on at one point.



Okies ;~;


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 24, 2009)

Just put him in some classic style and be done with it.


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Just put him in some classic style and be done with it.



But I don't know what I am ._.


----------



## Falox (Jun 24, 2009)

You are a Cat-Dog  Hope that helps haha


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

Falox said:


> You are a Cat-Dog  Hope that helps haha



Dx Dun help at all T_T


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 24, 2009)

Is there some level of impact from being a cat as opposed to a dog? Which do you like more? Why does it matter which one is more like you? (And if that does matter, why is this even up for debate?)


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Is there some level of impact from being a cat as opposed to a dog? Which do you like more? Why does it matter which one is more like you? (And if that does matter, why is this even up for debate?)



Level of impact? >.>

I like both of them.. I've grown up with both of them.

Why does it matter? So I can find out me cause I want to have a picture of the self I feel.. But I can't just reach up and feel my ears now can I? 
Not to mention I have a craving urge to fursuit and I need something to be me ^_^


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 24, 2009)

What if your fursona had a split personality where, when acting like a dog, fake dog ears would appear, and likewise for acting like a cat.

Or you could go the Catdog route.


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> What if your fursona had a split personality where, when acting like a dog, fake dog ears would appear, and likewise for acting like a cat.
> 
> Or you could go the Catdog route.



Gah xD
I swear I'm going to end up a catdog Dx<


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 24, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Level of impact? >.>
> 
> I like both of them.. I've grown up with both of them.
> 
> ...




What is your criterion for this character's species? Is it the one you like more, the one you feel more like, or the one that just seems to apply?


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> What is your criterion for this character's species? Is it the one you like more, the one you feel more like, or the one that just seems to apply?



I want it to fit me. :| That's what I say D:<


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 24, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> I want it to fit me. :| That's what I say D:<




Then you should choose by resemblance and not preference. That one shouldn't be too hard to figure out (and if it is, I suggest a coin toss).


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Then you should choose by resemblance and not preference. That one shouldn't be too hard to figure out (and if it is, I suggest a coin toss).



But I don't know what I resemble >:


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 24, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> But I don't know what I resemble >:




That is more of a question to be answered by someone who knows you. Ask them what animal they think you most resemble, but be sure to narrow it down to a canine or feline of some kind. You don't want to complicate the question when someone says "Gazelle". Much like the one time someone told me I appeared more as a lynx to them. I just stared until they left.


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> That is more of a question to be answered by someone who knows you. Ask them what animal they think you most resemble, but be sure to narrow it down to a canine or feline of some kind. You don't want to complicate the question when someone says "Gazelle". Much like the one time someone told me I appeared more as a lynx to them. I just stared until they left.



:|
I've been told (I think I said this before) I am affectionate as a cat but I crave attention and demand it like a puppy o.o

This is by many people ._.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 24, 2009)

At this point, I personally would build a list and then quantify each side until a winner is determined, either through horrible bias or some other method.


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> At this point, I personally would build a list and then quantify each side until a winner is determined, either through horrible bias or some other method.



A list from people? o.o


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 24, 2009)

By trait. Something like


Feline:
1) I do this.
2) And this.
3) This as well.

Canine:
1) I also can do this
2) This one all the time
3) On a daily basis
4) At my core
5) Love this one


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> By trait. Something like
> 
> 
> Feline:
> ...




I might be able to do that xD


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 24, 2009)

If that does not solve your problem, then you might want to seek more professional help.


----------



## Falox (Jun 24, 2009)

I think the cat-dog route would be cute haha but its not my job.....-Hugs- Good luck with all this bleh i wanna go to AC but i can wait.....listening to rave music haha.....Please make up your mind before AC starts!


----------

